# Can I use my nailgun for joist hangers



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

NO,

Framing nails are not strong enough (Width in diameter) to be used for installing joist hangers. You need to use approved joist hanger nails.

If you are 'dead-set' on using a pneumatic gun, there are two choices:

1.) Metal fastener gun: Several maufacturers make guns just for joist hangers and brackets. They have a guide point tip to align the gun with the hole and then you can shoot the joist hanger nail into it.

2.) Palm nailer: inexpensive choice. 

Tho, if you are good at swinging a hammer, it can be done very quickly 'by hand'....the old fashioned way....


----------



## jbob (Nov 24, 2006)

Having worked on the gulf coast where the uplift codes are so
stringent, I have to recommend a Positive Placement nailer.
I have used PASLODE 5250 65 PP nailers for years and have
found them to be very reliable guns.

With just a little practice, you can shoot 2 or 3 nails per second.

With the joist hangers, lvl hangers, stud clips, truss strapping,
and wall strapping on the last house I framed I went through
over 3 boxes of PP nails. The guns are a super time saver.

Palm nailers are convenient where needed, but I always found
it faster and less tiring to just hand nail.

A suggestion...
PP nailers are a good seller on EBAY. If you can pick one up
on EBAY for around $150.00, You could use it on your job then 
probably re-sell it on EBAY for nearly what you paid for it.

If you are framing in an area where hurricane codes apply, PP
nailers are an excellent investment.

As AtlanticWBConst. said, framing nails are not strong enough
and are not approved for strapping hardware. The heads on
joist hanger nails are smaller, thicker and often stamped.
An inspector who sees framing nails used in strapping hardware
will fail your framing in a heartbeat. Then make you re-do
all of the violating hardward. 

Good Luck


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

MIKEGOUGH1 said:


> Can I use my Hitachi framing nailer for installing joist hangers, stud brackets and hurricane straps? They have holes in them, but I doubt I would hit the holes every time, will the gun shoot thru the galvanized metal? Will it damage or jam my nailer if I miss the hole?


To add to what has already been said, it's very dangerous to try and do that with a regular framing gun because when the nail misses the hole ait can slide off and ricochet back at your face. Trust me, I was dumb enough to try it once just to see and it hit me in the cheek.

I have two Positive Placement nailers and they work great. If it's just a one time thing and you're doing one project than buy or rent a palm mailer and buy a box of hanger nails. It doesn't pay to but a gun and then buy a full box of gun nails because they're not cheap. 

If your framing alot, than without a doubt buy a PP nailer because it's ten times faster than a palm nailer.


----------



## James Collins01 (Nov 24, 2020)

I have an inclination none of my folks or myself will EVER hand nail joist holders again. These metal connector nailers are astounding. The firearms are somewhat not the same as most customary nailers in the manner the nails sit preceding shooting the weapon. 
The nail really stands out of the finish of the firearm far enough so you can "place" the nail in the holder opening preceding terminating it. Fundamentally you put the firearm up to the opening, feel that it's inside the opening at that point fire away. These firearms even sink the nail completely into microlams, paralams, and other designed wood items.

*I prefer to do the job by Palm nailer. I appreciate completing the job's inexpensive choice.*


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

James Collins01 said:


> I have an inclination none of my folks or myself will EVER hand nail joist holders again. These metal connector nailers are astounding. The firearms are somewhat not the same as most customary nailers in the manner the nails sit preceding shooting the weapon.
> The nail really stands out of the finish of the firearm far enough so you can "place" the nail in the holder opening preceding terminating it. Fundamentally you put the firearm up to the opening, feel that it's inside the opening at that point fire away. These firearms even sink the nail completely into microlams, paralams, and other designed wood items.
> 
> *I prefer to do the job by Palm nailer. I appreciate completing the job's inexpensive choice.*


Nice copy pasta.









Recommended Joist Hanger Nail Gun


The Bostitch Joist Hanger nail gun is an extremely impressive tool used for nailing joist hangers in a fast efficient manner.




www.homeconstructionimprovement.com


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Plus it's a 14 year old thread.


----------



## Steve Schofro (Dec 13, 2020)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> NO,
> 
> Framing nails are not strong enough (Width in diameter) to be used for installing joist hangers. You need to use approved joist hanger nails.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Schofro (Dec 13, 2020)

Senco some years back and Paslode made some Joist hangar tools and fasteners. As well as Halstead here in California with converted Paslodes. Hitachi as well. 
converted magazines and guide bodies. Some were using 10d shorts, 2 1/8 by .162 and .148. 
lot of guys hurt. You could go to your local planner and suggest a diameter of galvanized screws and could pass you on future builds. 
whatever the shear or pull strength based in the Joist spec, Simpson or icbo, can be duplicated
And should pass just fine. Actually better.


----------

